# Santa Maria de Ribera



## NewishInTown (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all, 

I've got temporary digs in DF, will be in la Narvarte and Condesa until mid-June, but one of the neighborhoods I checked out and loved was Santa Maria de Ribera. Any thoughts on safety? My Spanish is pretty spotty, but by the time I move, both the Spanish and the street smarts will have improved. 

One caveat: I have a dog (she's a mixed breed with some pit bull in her, so despite the fact that she couldn't guard a steak from a kitten, she definitely provides a bit of a deterrent. On the other hand, it means I will occasionally have to take her out late at night).

Thanks, looking forward to hearing people's thoughts!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NewishInTown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got temporary digs in DF, will be in la Narvarte and Condesa until mid-June, but one of the neighborhoods I checked out and loved was Santa Maria de Ribera. Any thoughts on safety? My Spanish is pretty spotty, but by the time I move, both the Spanish and the street smarts will have improved.
> 
> ...


It's actually Santa Maria La Ribera. I haven't spent much time there, but what I have heard is that it's bit iffy as far as safety is concerned. How late at night would you be walking your dog?


----------



## NewishInTown (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly! The problem is that if I go out for the evening and come home at midnight or after, she'll need to go out for a few minutes no matter what. Again, not for a long walk, and really just in front of wherever I live. From what I've heard, the neighborhood varies quite a bit block by block. 

Even in la Condesa, I have seen some sketchy things when I've taken her out after midnight, but again, we stay right in front of the apartment, and I keep my eye out. Of course I'm totally open to other suggestions... I have a lot of friends in Condesa and Roma, but both neighborhoods are a bit too chi-chi for my tastes (or income for that matter )


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NewishInTown said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly! The problem is that if I go out for the evening and come home at midnight or after, she'll need to go out for a few minutes no matter what. Again, not for a long walk, and really just in front of wherever I live. From what I've heard, the neighborhood varies quite a bit block by block.
> 
> Even in la Condesa, I have seen some sketchy things when I've taken her out after midnight, but again, we stay right in front of the apartment, and I keep my eye out. Of course I'm totally open to other suggestions... I have a lot of friends in Condesa and Roma, but both neighborhoods are a bit too chi-chi for my tastes (or income for that matter )



I like visiting Condesa and Roma, but I wouldn't want to live in either place, mostly because the rents are really high, especially La Condesa! I live in a nice but non-trendy neighborhood near El Angel. I feel safe coming home in the evening but not after 10 pm, unless I'm with a friend. I'm an "older" woman - if I were a much younger guy, I might not feel that way.


----------



## NewishInTown (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm a girl! But in the US, I could walk safely in neighborhoods my male friends avoided, most likely because drunk teens are more likely to step to a man than to a woman... again, I'd rather err on the safe side here, since I'm still unfamiliar with street culture and signs of danger.

I've heard nice things about El Angel.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NewishInTown said:


> I'm a girl! But in the US, I could walk safely in neighborhoods my male friends avoided, most likely because drunk teens are more likely to step to a man than to a woman... again, I'd rather err on the safe side here, since I'm still unfamiliar with street culture and signs of danger.
> 
> I've heard nice things about El Angel.


I wouldn't count on being a young woman to keep you safe on the streets of Mexico City at night, in any area. And the drunks you may run into may not always be teenagers. Better safe than sorry is a good thing to keep in mind if you're planning to live for awhile in the D.F.

El Angel is a lovely monument, isn't it? I can see the top of it from the roof of my building.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I like Santa Maria La Ribera and would, myself, consider living there, but regarding expats living there (and there are some) ... I think it's a mixed-bag colonia suitable for someone well-seasoned living/suriving in Mexico City ... not for relatively recent arrivals. In particular, not for a young single woman unfamiliar with the area/city.


----------

